# !!!!CoNtEsT!!!!



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Aaaah come on. I don't clip my horse. This sounds like a lot of fun coming up! Can't wait to see the pics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquusPeace (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you do any hindquarter clips?? That's what i do on my guy, he is getting something really cool this year but can't spoil it!! haha


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I have no imagination at all. I used to be good at art when I was in high school but its been 21 yrs since school. I will just sit back and admire all of your pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I'm trying NOT to clip my mare this winter...hahaha


----------

